# Der Taschenlampen Thread



## Freshhaltefolie (9. September 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,

Da in der Suche nix angezeigt wurde,finde ich das so ein Thread nicht fehlen darf


Welche Lampen nutzt ihr für was?
Habt ihr Empfehlungen für Leute die sich eine neue anschaffen wollen?
Welche Lampen sind garnicht zu empfehlen?
Welche Stromversorung(Akku,Alkaline usw.?


Meine Lampen:

Fenix TK 35 (900lm)
Nitecore p12 Modell 2015 (1000lm)
Nitecore T5s (65lm)
Convoy s2 (1000lm)
Tank007 (60lm
Thrunite Ti2
Bear Grylls Kopflampe (25lm)

Stromversorung:

Eagtac 3400mah (18650 Li-Io Akku)
Samsung ICR 2600mah (18650 Li-Io Akku)

Ladegeräte:

Xtar Vp1

Empfehlungen:

Beide Akkus sind sehr gut und sicher da beide geschützt.
Die Eagtac haben eine sehr gute Energiedichte und sind auch Ausdauernd.

Die Tk35 ist ein sehr guter Thrower aber auch gut für den Nahbereich.Sehr homogenes Lichtbild

Die Nitecore P12 ist ein Allrounder für Nah/Fern..sehr Schönes Lichtbild.

Die Nitecore t5s ist was für den Schlüsselbund,sehr edel durch das 304 Edelstahl und macht auch gut Licht und reicht für die meisten Zwecke aus. Lichtbild ist auch schön.

Die Convoy s2 ist die günstigste im Stall und für etwas über 8€ (jenach Kurs) ein echter Geheimtipp.Klar, mit Namenhaften Herstellern kann sie nun nicht mit halten,aber ist aufjedenfall Hell genug und schlägt herkömmliche Lampen um Längen.Lichtbild ist auch in Ordnung.

Die Tank 007 ist mein sogenanntes Dirty Pic 
Sie ist gut,macht Licht aber das Lichtbild ist echt nicht schön.

Die Thrunite Ti2 gibt es nicht mehr außer vielleicht Restbestand.
Lampe ist Hell Robust .Der Nachfolger Thrunite Ti 3 ist noch ein wenig besser und aufjedenfall ihr Geld wert

Bear Grylls Kopflampe ist ganz ok.Das Lichtbild ist nicht das beste aber sie ist wasserdicht (wie alle anderen Lampen hier auch) und merkt man kaum beim Tragen.

Das Xstar Vp1 ist sehr gut für Li-lonen Akkus, lädt unterschiedliche Formate und gibt mMn. Nichts besseres in der Preisklasse.

Einsatz:

Unterschiedlich da ich oft wechsle,daher kann ich keine genaue Angabe machen.


Lieben Gruß 

Stephan


----------



## hirschkaefer (9. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

So viele Leuchten und Akkus. Hast du noch Zeit für´s angeln? :q


----------



## Jose (9. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



Freshhaltefolie schrieb:


> ...Da in der Suche nix angezeigt wurde,finde ich das so ein Thread nicht fehlen darf...



man muss nur erleuchtet suchen #h:

im AB sogar


aber kann ja nicht schaden #6


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (9. September 2015)

hirschkaefer schrieb:


> So viele Leuchten und Akkus. Hast du noch Zeit für´s angeln? :q




Klar
Aber wenn du einmal eine richtige Lampe in der Hand hattest,willst du immer mehr.Selbst das spazieren am Abend macht richtig Spaß mit so einem Gerätdesweiteren habe ich noch mehr Lampen aber das würde hier den Rahmen sprengen^^


@ Jose

Entschuldigt, hab echt nichts gefunden gehabt:/


----------



## Michael.S (9. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Ich habe auch einige ,angefangen habe ich mit der Fenix TK 10 ,mit der kann man aber keine Akkus verwenden und so wurde sie gegen eine Nitecor SRT 3 getauscht , dann meine kleinen , eine Fenix E01 Schlüsselbundlampe und mein absoluter Liebling die ich am meisten benutze und ständig dabei habe meine Lumitop Worm ,die ist einfach Genial und so nur noch schwer zu bekommen http://taschenlampen-tests.de/?p=13730

Fenix TK 10 ,sehr gutes weit reichendes Licht 
Nitecore SRT3 ,Weitstrahler ,wahlweise Akku oder Batterie
Fenix Eo1 , sollte an jedem Schlüsselbund sein 
Lumitop Worm , das beste was es je an kleinen Lampen gegeben hat , passt überall hinn und reicht zu 99%


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (9. September 2015)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einige ,angefangen habe ich mit der Fenix TK 10 ,mit der kann man aber keine Akkus verwenden und so wurde sie gegen eine Nightcor SRT 3 getauscht , dann meine kleinen , eine Fenix E01 Schlüsselbundlampe und mein absoluter Liebling die ich am meisten benutze und ständig dabei habe meine Lumitop Worm ,die ist einfach Genial und so nur noch schwer zu bekommen http://taschenlampen-tests.de/?p=13730
> 
> Fenix TK 10 ,sehr gutes weit reichendes Licht
> Nightcore SRT3 ,Weitstrahler ,wahlweise Akku oder Batterie
> ...



Da stimm ich zu

Die Srt ist ne schicke Lampe und die Blau/Rotlicht Funktion ist auch schön.

Die Lumintop WORM hab ich in Gold bekommen ,war die letzte und habe sie meiner Freundin zu Weihnachten geschenkt.Habs danach bereut .. naja und jetzt liegt sie bei ihr rum,kommt bläd wenn ich frage ob ich sie bekomme


----------



## Polarwolf11 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Ich besitze eine LED Stirnlampe von Fox, 4 LED weiß und 3 LED rot.
ohne Schnick Schnack.
Eine LED Lendser V2 die aber viel zu hell ist. Das reicht.
Ich möchte schließlich angeln und keine Beleuchtungsparty machen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Es gibt vieles was sich Lampe nennt.
Die wirklich guten kommen von Zweibrüder  Ledlenser.
Stirnlampe H7.
Fernlicht x21.
Für Nahbereich eine ältere X14.
Das ist wirklich Licht.


----------



## jkc (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



Freshhaltefolie schrieb:


> Klar
> Aber wenn du einmal eine richtige Lampe in der Hand hattest,willst du immer mehr.Selbst das spazieren am Abend macht richtig Spaß mit so einem Gerät...



Mist, inzwischen kann ich den Satz leider so unterschreiben, wobei ich "nur" Ledlensers habe.
Ne Seo 7R zum Spinnfischen und eine ursprünglich nur zum Spaß haben gekaufte H14.2R die ich inzwischen eigentlich immer zum Ansitzen nehme. Damit lassen sich nachts super auch Fische stalken.
Inzwischen verspüre ich den Wunsch nach ner Kopflampe die dauerhaft die 800Lumen der im Boostmodus befindlichen H14.2R bringt.

An Akkus kenne ich nichts besseres als integrierte Lithium-Akkus; wobei doch, nämlich wenn sich Diese im Notfall auch durch normale / andere Batterien ersetzen lassen.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Es gibt vieles was sich Lampe nennt.
> Die wirklich guten kommen von Zweibrüder  Ledlenser.
> ....



Naja, Ledlensers sind sicher nicht die besten Lampen am Markt, gibt da noch ganz andere Spielzeuge, nur wird es da leider auch schnell, sehr teuer.|uhoh:

Grüße JK


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (10. September 2015)

willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Es gibt vieles was sich Lampe nennt.
> Die wirklich guten kommen von Zweibrüder  Ledlenser.
> Stirnlampe H7.
> Fernlicht x21.
> ...




Ich habe auch mit Led Lenser angefangen aber bin nun weg davon.
Grund dafür ist der Fokus der größten teils nur Nachteile mit sich bringt.Zb. Nicht Wasserdicht sondern nur Spritzwasser geschützt,wenn man Fokussiert hat man im Nahbereich keine Ausleuchtung mehr und im defokusierten Zustand ist in der Ferne auch nichts mehr zu erkennen.Desweiteren ist bei den Led Lenser das Lichtbild nicht wirklich schön da die meisten Lampen in der Corona wieviele Ringe aufweisen. Nur Alkaline Betrieb im Höchstfall Nimh Akkus Unterstützung bei verschiedenen Modellen.

Mit Reflektorlampen hat man immer Licht ob Nah oder Fern,sind Wasserdicht,die meisten haben li-Ion Unterstützung und damit günstiger auf lange Sicht. Usw..

Meine Meinung soll aber nicht wirken als hätten Fokusierbare Lampen keine Daseinsberechtigung.Diese haben Sie sicherlich!

Letzten endes Hat jeder seinen Favorit.Solltest du noch keine Reflektorlampe gehabt haben,so probiere mal eine aus

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (10. September 2015)

jkc schrieb:


> Inzwischen verspüre ich den Wunsch nach ner Kopflampe die dauerhaft die 800Lumen der im Boostmodus befindlichen H14.2R bringt
> 
> Grüße JK



Oder gleich Lupine Betty R x14

Du bist ein Flashaholic wenn du den Wunsch nach mehr verspürst


----------



## jkc (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



Freshhaltefolie schrieb:


> Oder gleich Lupine Betty R x14...





jkc schrieb:


> ... nur wird es da leider auch schnell, sehr teuer.|uhoh:



800 Taler sind mir definitiv zu viel und ob ich mich mit nem nicht am Kopf getragenem Akkupack anfreunden kann, weiß ich auch noch nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Franky (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Ich habe vorletztes Jahr angefangen, auf Li-Ion-Akkus "umzustellen" und dafür ein paar Panasonics 18650 mit 3,4 Ah sowie ein paar 16340er von Eagletec zugelegt. Als Ladegeräte dienen von Xtar das WP2 und VP2.
Damit werden jetzt eine Nitecore HC50 und MT25 befeuert...
Von LED Lenser war ich bis Ende letzten Jahres auch überzeugt, jedoch hat da m. E. die Qualität ziemlich nachgelassen. Dito Litexpress... Die lassen sich ja aufgrund der engen Bauform leider noch nicht einmal mit "Standard-Akkus" betreiben, sondern setzen auf ein "proprietäres" Format. Meine Standard 16340er passen jedenfalls nicht rein! Ausserdem ist die LED-Technologie, wenn ich da mal einen technisch versierteren als mich zitieren darf, eher als "mittelalterlich" einzustufen...
Dann liegen noch 2 Lampen aus dem Hause Albrecht herum, die mit C-Zellen bzw. AA ganz altertümlich betrieben werden. 
Mit meinem jetzigen Set bin ich jedenfalls gut ausgerüstet, glaub ich!


----------



## Revilo62 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

@Franky, kannst Du mal den Zusammenhang mit der Aussage "mittelalterlich" erklären, auch wenn sie nicht von Dir stammt.

Ich hab zwar jeden Tag damit zu tun und kenne die Probleme, die bei der LED entstehen können, kenne aber auch die Wertsteigerungen auf dem Weg von Asien nach Europa und die 
Probleme mit schlechten Komponenten, insbesondere der verbauten Optiken ( gerade bei Kopflampen die Lupen)

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Franky (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Die eingebauten LEDs in den neuen Modellen wären so pi mal Daumen 5 - 6 Jahre alt und bringen nicht die Lichtleistung aktueller LEDs. Das konnte ich auch nachvollziehen, denn das Modell, um das es damals ging, brachte 170 Lumen "auf die Waage", während Lampen anderer Hersteller im nahezu gleichen Preissegment zwischen 390 und 580 Lumen raushauten.


----------



## Revilo62 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Leider ist es so, dass gerade bei den LED`s gelogen wird, was die Balken biegen
Man versucht seit Jahren, hier einen Standard zu deklarieren, man versucht es, wie gesagt.
Da werden Daten aus den Laboren der Chiphersteller 1:1 übernommen und mit mehr oder weniger guten Optiken versehen.
Dazu kommt, dass die LED einer extremen technischen Alterung unterliegt. Bei einer Taschenlampe oder auch Kopflampe spielt das sicher eine untergeordnete Rolle, wen juckt es, ob die LED 1500 oder 2000 Stunden vernünftig leuchtet, Hauptsache die ist hell. Bei manchen Lieferanten muss man schon aufpassen ob sie den Lichtstrom mit der Lichtstärke verwechseln.


Tight Lines aus Berlin  :vik:


----------



## Franky (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Wenn man sich die Werte einiger "Günstischlampen" anschaut, fragt man sich schon, woher die astronomischen Zahlen kommen... Ein Nachbar zeigte mir vor Monaten auch stolz seine neue Beleuchtung fürs Radl - direkt aus dem Land des Lächelns. Angeblich 1000 Lumen! Ich hab dann meine Aldi-Lampe aus dem Auto gekramt und meinte nur, dass die um Längen heller wäre, was sich dann auch leider als "gut zu sehen" herausstellte.


----------



## Fisch-Klops (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Auf Arbeit und privat nutze ich folgendes aber eher günstiges Model: http://www.photobatterie.de/varta-kopflampe-led-taschenlampe-1012.html
Die Helligkeit empfinde ich als vollkommen ausreichend. Da 2-3 Kollegen diese Lampe auch haben bin ich mir recht sicher das die recht gute Qualität kein Zufall ist. Ob der aktuelle Nachfolger auch so zuverlässig ist weiß ich aber nicht. Bei vielen anderen Lampen in diesem Preisbereich hat man ja schnell mal ausgefallene oder flackernde LED´s. Nur wenn man stark schwitzt fängt das Lämpchen an zu rutschen. Sonst nutze ich noch diese: http://www.ksportal.de/de/handwerkzeuge/lichttechnik/inspektionslampen/ledmax-cree-power-led-taschenlampe Nicht genau das Model, ist dem aber sehr ähnlich. Hab aber die mit nur einer Batterie, hat trotzdem 80 Lumen und ist für mich, in der kompakten Bauform, beeindruckend hell. Hat auch schon nen Sturz aus gut 6m Höhe auf Beton überstanden. Blöd ist nur das die Lampe gar nicht mehr geht sobald die Batteriespannung 1V unterschreitet. Die lag aber schon bei ca. 30€.


----------



## gründler (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Moin

Ne Kopflampe von Petzl (so ne neuere mit Power und blink blink..etc.) und immer noch die guten alten Mag Lite's mit ner normalen Glühbirne.

Ach ja ne Schweißlampe(Nachsuche/Jagd) mit Leds hab ich auch noch.

#h


----------



## Fisch-Klops (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> und immer noch die guten alten Mag Lite's mit ner normalen Glühbirne.
> 
> #h



Mit den Mag-Lite´s hatte ich immer Pech, 3 Stk. und alle haben nen Wackler.


----------



## gründler (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Meine sind noch aus se 90er Jahre, 3 x  die dicken runden Batterien kommen da rein,die leuchten und leuchten,Nachteil der guten alten Technik,die Batterien sind schnell leer.


----------



## Purist (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Warum müssen so viele Jungs eigentlich bei allem Technikkram zu Sammelwütigen werden, die ständig nach dem Besten suchen und glauben, absolute Perfektion (die es nicht gibt) sei das Maß aller Dinge? 

Ich habe ne uralte Varta Glühbirnenlampe, die hat schon 30 Jahre auf dem Buckel, ist mit Flugrost überzogen und funktioniert immer noch.. ist mir aber zu schwer. Weil ich aber auch bequem bin, habe ich 3 Billigkopflampen, 2 davon in Reserve, hauptsächlich bin ich jedoch mit einer Mag-Lite (Mini Pro+) unterwegs. Viele verteufeln die Dinger, weil sie nicht verstehen wollen, wo man sie wie warten und pflegen muss, damit sie ewig halten. Habe schon einige aus der Familie und von Freunden mit Einschaltproblemen wieder funktionsfähig gemacht, ohne Ersatzteile zu kaufen. :q

Extra Akkus? Schön, aber umständlich und wenn nicht auf dem Markt standardisiert nur ein weiterer Fall von geplanter Obsoleszenz (Nach ein paar Jahren für den Müll).


----------



## Andal (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



Purist schrieb:


> Warum müssen so viele Jungs eigentlich bei allem Technikkram zu Sammelwütigen werden, die ständig nach dem Besten suchen und glauben, absolute Perfektion (die es nicht gibt) sei das Maß aller Dinge?



Das Kind im Manne, oder wer hat den längsten, b.z.w. in diesem Fall den grellsten Zipfel!? 

Bei meiner schon hübsch angejahrten Kopffunzel (Energizer für 12,- €) sehe ich, was ich sehen will. Auf die paar Meter im direkten Umfeld am Angelplatz und wenn ich mal damit versehentlich dem Kollegen dabei ins Antlitz strahle, ist der nicht gleich für Stunden geblendet. Meine Taschenlampe ist von Varta und aus der gleichen Preisklasse. Dafür hat sie einen Klipp und kann auch als Bivi-Beleuchtung an die Schirmstreben vom Oval geklemmt werden. Mittlerweile schon zweimal beim Einpacken verloren und wiedergefunden. Die Zeit im Gras am See hat ihr nicht geschadet. Dementsprechend brauchen beide Lampen auch kaum Strom.

P.S.: Ich "liebe" die Zunfbrüder die meinen, sie müssten Nachts quer über den See alle anderen Camps ausleuchten. Möge ihnen im entscheidenden Moment der Saft wegbleiben"


----------



## gründler (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich "liebe" die Zunfbrüder die meinen, sie müssten Nachts quer über den See alle anderen Camps ausleuchten. *Möge ihnen im entscheidenden Moment der Saft wegbleiben*"


 

:vik:

Manche halten ja auch nur max 5min durch.... ^^ 

:m


----------



## Franky (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

In meinem Schatzkästchen befinden sich auch noch eine gute alte Petzl mit 4,5V Blockbatterie sowie eine Duracell-Glühlampenversion für 2 D-Zellen. Funktionieren zwar noch, nur was die Lichtausbeute und Leuchtdauer angeht, ist das nicht mehr so zeitgemäß...


----------



## wilhelm (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Hab eine Energizer MSHD3AA Kopflampe seit mittlerweile 5 Jahren funktioniert einwandfrei und eine Maglite allerdings schon mit Led-Lampen bei beiden reichen die Batterien fast ewig.

 Gruß 
 Wilhelm


----------



## feederbrassen (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Kopflampe ist eine Petzl Tacticca,eigentlich für das Angeln gedacht,macht aber auch ne gute Figur wenn ich mal unterm Auto liege und Licht brauche  aber keine Hand frei habe.

Ne Mini Maglite am Autoschlüssel für man weiss ja nie und eine Maglite mit 3d Zellen .
Gut als helle Lampe oder auch als Knüppel zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Polarfuchs (10. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich "liebe" die Zunfbrüder die meinen, sie müssten Nachts quer über den See alle anderen Camps ausleuchten. Möge ihnen im entscheidenden Moment der Saft wegbleiben"



Vergiss es....- ich habe genug Saft für Tage dabei!!!:vik:

Früher beim Geocachen habe ich immer gesagt: Jeder Cache ist ein Nachtcache.....:q

Und ordentliche Beleuchtung beim Angeln hat je nach Spot auch was sicherheitsrelevantes...

Und die Leuten die auf LiIon umrüsten kann ich nur beglückwünschen! kälteresistenter, besser lagerbar und deutlich mehr Jalla#6 Alkaline is irgendwie 19. Jahrhundert |smash:

Ach ja, meine Rotation beim Angeln derweil: 
Nitecore HC 50 beim Ansitz
Spark ST6-500CW beim Spinnen
und ne ganz lütte aber geile ältere ZebraLight für die kleine Spintasche

Alltage kommt mir eigentlich nur noch die Fenix PD35 in die Tasche- selten so ein schockierendes Größen/Outputverhältnis gesehen |supergri|supergri|supergri

Und im Auto dann noch ne ThruNite Catapult V1....- bohrt immer noch Löcher ins Dunkel und zur Not auch ein prima Meinungsverstärker:vik:

Ach ja Maglite mit Birne??? Ma ganz fix auf LED-Dropins umrüsten...
http://www.led4more.de/cms/index.php?list=KAT08

Netter Kerl, sehr kompetent und die Teile von dem taugen was...


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (10. September 2015)

Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Vergiss es....- ich habe genug Saft für Tage dabei!!!:vik:
> 
> Früher beim Geocachen habe ich immer gesagt: Jeder Cache ist ein Nachtcache.....:q
> 
> ...



Mann könnte fast meinen du bist im Tala Forum unterwegs


----------



## Polarfuchs (11. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

War ich 

Aber das Thema gehört auch zu meinem Job. Von daher bin ich da halbwegs in der Materie drin...


----------



## chris1974 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Ich hab eine Petzl Takktika XP Adapt am Schultergurt meiner Tasche (Rotlicht), eine Spark ST6-500CM und eine Zebralight H600 MKII als Ersatzlampe. Im Rucksack ist immer eine Jetbeam RRT-2 (noch die alte mit der R5-LED) und zum Ausleuchten eine Olight M3x-Triton.
Von Led Lenser habe ich einige rumliegen (die meisten sind Testmuster die ich zum Ausprobieren bekommen habe), aber kaufen würde ich mir den Plastikmüll definitiv nicht.


----------



## Michael.S (12. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Eine große Maglite habe ich auch noch , müßte die große sein in die 6 D Batterien hinnein gehen , im Vergleich mit der Nitecor SRT 3 ist das schon enorm wobei die SRT nicht weniger Licht liefert , wichtig war mir das ich nur eine Batterie brauche , die SRT kann mit einer CR 123 , einem Akku CR 123 oder mit der mitgelieferten Verlängerung auch mit einer normalen AA Batterie betrieben werden . Lichtstärke bei der SRT ist stufenlos einstellbar über einen Drehring , Extras sind Blaues und Rotes Licht und ein Lichtschocker aber darauf hätte ich auch verzichten können

Edit : die Nitcor SRT 3 kann noch wesentlich mehr Batterien vertragen : 1 x 16340 (= RCR123), 1 x CR123, 1 x AA, 1 x AA Akku, 1 x AA Lithium oder 1 x LiFEPo04 Batterie.


----------



## pike-81 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Moinsen!
Hab mir eine
Nitecore MH-10
gegönnt. 
Nach längerem Vergleichen hat sie mit Technische Daten, Größe und Preis überzeugt. 
Bin hellauf begeistert. 
Einzig ein Focus und eine Tastensperre fehlen mir. 
Petri


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (12. September 2015)

pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Hab mir eine
> Nitecore MH-10
> gegönnt.
> ...




Wenn du eine Fokuslampe noch suchst dann......(nein keine Led Lenser) sondern die MTE m2 vorausgesetzt du bevorzugst keinen runden Spot.

Sehr gute Lampe für den Preis


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



Freshhaltefolie schrieb:


> .... vorausgesetzt du bevorzugst keinen runden Spot.



Wirst du wohl mit kaum einer vollgezoomten LED Lampe bekommen, ein runder Die ist eher selten.


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (13. September 2015)

Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Wirst du wohl mit kaum einer vollgezoomten LED Lampe bekommen, ein runder Die ist eher selten.



Also mit den Led Lensern sind Sie wirklich Kreisrund...
Bei der MTE kommt halt hinzu das die LED selbst abegebildet wird als Lichtbild.


----------



## pike-81 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Naja, das wären meine meine einzigen Kritikpunkte gewesen. 
Ansonsten ist sie ja perfekt. 
Klein, leicht, USB-Ladeanschluß, alle Funktionen einhändig mit einem Knopf steuerbar...
Das Ding ist der Hammer.


----------



## Franky (13. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



Freshhaltefolie schrieb:


> Also mit den Led Lensern sind Sie wirklich Kreisrund...
> Bei der MTE kommt halt hinzu das die LED selbst abegebildet wird als Lichtbild.



Hmm - bei keiner meiner beiden H7 war das als "kreisrund" zu bezeichnen (und nein - es sind keine "China-Repliken" gewesen ). 
Aber ganz ehrlich ist das sowas von egal!!! Hauptsache es leuchtet!


----------



## KarlK (13. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Ich bin durch und durch ein Thrunite Fan, was anderes kommt mir nicht mehr in die Tüte. 
Zwar ist der Hersteller aus China aber die Verarbeitungsqualität und Technik sucht seines gleichen und der Service ist auch noch Top,  wenn ich überlege das sie mir bei Anfrage wegen eines Dichtungsringes auch noch wenig später noch eine komplette Lampe geschickt haben nachdem aus eigener Dummheit die Lampe ihre Funktion einstellte(Das Fett am Dichtungsring wurde flüssig und gelang an die Kontakte und isolierte diese)  und selbst nach nachträglicher Erklärung was vorgefallen ist,  gesagt das das kein Problem sei und ich die Lampe behalten dürfte,  dass nen ich mal Service, und das ohne Rechnung da es sich bei der Lampe um ein Geschenk handelte :l


Das es meist keine zwei Monate dauert nachdem ne neue LED-Generation "aktualisiert " ins Programm genommen wird,  ist die Kirsche auf dem Sahnehäubchen  |supergri


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (13. September 2015)

Franky schrieb:


> Hmm - bei keiner meiner beiden H7 war das als "kreisrund" zu bezeichnen (und nein - es sind keine "China-Repliken" gewesen ).
> Aber ganz ehrlich ist das sowas von egal!!! Hauptsache es leuchtet!



Ich hatte die v2,p7,p7.2,p5... Alle waren Kreisrund und hatten halt die Ringe im Lichtbild..desweiteren waren Stablampen gemeint und keine Kopf,denn da hab ich das auch noch nie erlebt.Könnte daran liegen das die Led's viel näher an der Linse sind als bei normalen Stablampen.


@ KarlK

Die TN 36 hab ich auch und ne Thrunite baumelt auch am Schlüsselbund mit 10440er Akku.. Haut ca. 200lumen .genial


Ps: wer ne relativ gute Kopflampe für mich hat ,bevorzugt multicolor oder nur Rot,kann sich gern zu nem Tausch melden.Wird sich sicherlich was finden.


----------



## Mainschneider (14. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

@Freshhaltefolie:    mit den Lichtkreisen bei led lenser stimm ich dir zu.
 Ist aber meiner Meinung nach der einzige Nachteil. 
Habe die h7r2 im Gebrauch. 
Vorteile sind für mich das sie sowohl mit Akku als auch mit Batterien betrieben werden kann. Man kann sie vor Ort mittels powerbank aufladen oder betreiben.


In deren Shop gibts beim Zubehör auch "kreisrunde" blenden in verschiedenen Farben.  Auch rot.
Wahlweise kannst du sie ja auch falschrum anziehen, da is doch dieses Rotlicht zum kartenlesen...


----------



## jkc (14. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Hi, leider steht bei den Farb-Blenden nicht dabei für welche Lampen das passt, bezweifel, dass der an die Kopflampen geht...

Grüße JK


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (14. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Traurig ist halt das Led Lenser nicht zeitgemäß ist was Energieversorgung angeht.Vereinzelte Lampen haben Akku Freigabe aber diese kann man an einer Hand abzählen.Li-Io ist sowieso ein Fremdwort für Lenser,glaub eine gibt es.

In meinen Augen hat eine Fokuslampe keine Vorteile.

Mein Lieblingsbeispiel 


Normal







Fokusiert







Reflektorlampe








Man sieht also bei einer Fokusierbaren Lampe im nicht fokussierten Zustand, erkennt man fast nichts mehr in der Ferne,im fokusierten Zustand hat man im Nahbereich keine Ausleuchtung mehr.Bei einer Reflektorlampe hat man alles,im inneren den deutlich helleren Spot und im Nahbereich eine schöne Ausleuchtung.Desweiteren sind Reflektorlampen 100%Wasserdicht (sofern angegeben) was bei Fokusierbaren Lampen niemals der Fall sein wird,da bauartbedingt (verschieben des Lampen Kopfes zum fokussieren).

Aber auch hier,Jeder wie er mag.Ich wollte es nicht wahr haben 
Und hab auch mit fokuslampen angefangen,aber wo ich dann das erste mal eine Reflektorlampe hatte,war ich hin und weg.Reflektorlampen leuchten auch meist weiter als fokussierte,doch 
Hier gilt umso größer der Reflektor desto weiter leuchtet eine Lampe,da Spielen Die Lumen Angaben keine so große Rolle mehr.


Lieben Gruß


----------



## jkc (14. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Hi, die R-Modelle der Ledlenser Kopflampen haben alle Li-Ion-Akkus serienmäßig.
Edit: Ich komme mit dem Fokus sehr gut zurecht, letzten beiden Nächte gerade wieder beim Füttern mit der Spodrute bewährt. Zum Spomben normales Licht, zum Platzieren der Rute die ausgeworfene weiße Spomb in ca. 70m Entfernung fokussiert und - Bansai!- mit der 160g-Montage bombardiert. So war sehr genaues angeln möglich.
Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich noch nie eine Reflektolampe in der Hand hatte.

Grüße JK


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (14. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, die R-Modelle der Ledlenser Koplampen haben alle Li-Ion-Akkus serienmäßig.
> 
> Grüße JK



Dann habe ich nichts gesagt, wie gesagt bin weg davon,deshalb ist das Interesse daran nicht vorhanden.letzter Stand war bei mir das glaub eine li-Io hatte...dennoch hinken sie was das technische angeht,teilweise hinterher.


Edit: Probier es einfach mal aus,es ist wirklich ein Unterschied,vorallem was Lampen mit Reflektor an Licht raushauen..


Edit 2:

Für Angeln ist es nicht verkehrt mit Fokus,so blendet man keine anderen Sportsfreunde.Jeder kennts,Wald direkt hinter einem,laute Geräusche?ist es nen Wildschwein? Usw.. Durch den Sehr sehr hellen strobe von der Reflektorlampe (falls vorhanden)hab ich schon so manches Tier in die Flucht geschlagen(zur Selbstverteidigung auch sehr effektiv,da keine Orientierung mehr,aber nur in Notsituationen einsetzen!möcht ja niemanden auf Dumme Ideen bringen )..Hab mich auch selbst schon aus versehen geblendet und konnte nen paar Minuten nicht wirklich was sehen.:q


----------



## jkc (14. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Mal ganz doof gefragt, woran erkenne ich denn eine Reflektorlampe? 


Nitecore HC90 finde ich ganz interessant, ist nicht fokussierbar, aber viel Reflektor ist da auch nicht zu sehen...
Edit: Kopflampe muss für mich immer die Möglichkeit den Akku am Kopf zu haben mitbringen, will die auch schlaftrunken innerhalb ein, zwei Sekunden betriebsbereit haben.
Grüße JK


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (14. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



jkc schrieb:


> Mal ganz doof gefragt, woran erkenne ich denn eine Reflektorlampe?
> 
> 
> Nitecore HC90 finde ich ganz interessant, ist nicht fokussierbar, aber viel Reflektor ist da auch nicht zu sehen...
> ...



An einer die keinen Fokus hat:m


Man sieht nur die Led die Das Licht normal durch die äspherische Linse schickt.Ein Reflektor ist nichts anderes als eine Art Spiegeltunnel.Hier auf dem Bild handelt es sich um einen sogenannten OP Reflektor,OP steht für Orange Peel/Orangenhaut.Es gibt aber auch welche mit glatten Reflektoren.Angenommen du hast jetzt zB. eine Lampe mit 600 Lumen und großen Reflektor und eine mit 1000 Lumen aber kleinen Reflektor, wird die mit großen trotz weniger Leistung immer mehr raushauen und viel weiter .die äsphärische Linse wirkt wie eine Lupe ,doch diese schluckt vieles an Licht.Bei ner Reflektorlampe kommt alles durch und wird durch den Reflektor verstärkt.






Schau mal ab 6min https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rjcPlvjMrYc ich glaube das sagt alles.. Klar die tn12 hat um die 1000 Lumen und die p7.2 nur 300,aber die Ausleuchtung zeigt was der Vorteil ist und was ne Reflektorlampe raushaut.Die im Video hat nur einen kleinen.

Bezüglich der hc 90.Diese kenne ich leider nicht!Da wird die Energie wieder durch eine äspherische Linse geschickt,aber! Die LED sitzt näher am Austritt und Dadurch wird nicht soviel Licht geschluckt. Ich denke mal sie wird auch ehr ein Flooder sein für den Nah/Mittelbereich.Die Armytek Tiaras usw,sind sehr gute kopflampen ,robust und helldiese besitzen aber eine Streulinse so das man eine sehr gute Ausleuchtung im Nahbereich hat.die Fenix Hl 50 ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## Mainschneider (14. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Edit: Kopflampe muss für mich immer die Möglichkeit den Akku am Kopf zu haben mitbringen, will die auch schlaftrunken innerhalb ein, zwei Sekunden betriebsbereit haben.
Grüße JK[/QUOTE]

 Bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.
Und dem Tragekomfort tut es keinerlei abbruch.

Die h7r2 hat übrigens auch nen li-ion Akku.

Gruß Mainschneider


----------



## pike-81 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Die Undichtigkeit vom Focus ist ein interessanter Fakt. 
Somit hat sich der Nachteil schon mal relativiert. 
Danke


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (14. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Hallo Pike,

Es kommt immer auf den Verwendungszweck an.Sicherlich ist die Lampe mit Fokus ganz gut durch die Möglichkeit den Lichtkegel eng zu stellen um zB. andere Angler nicht zu blenden.Doch wenn da mal die Lampe ins Wasser fällt,war es das mit Sicherheit wenn man nicht schnell genug ist,da die LED bzw.der Treiber ruckzuck Nass wird.Auch wenn die Lampe nur drin an der Linse feucht sein sollte,auf Dauer ist Korrosion der Fall.Spritzwasser ist kein Problem. Außerdem haben die meisten Reflektorlampen verschiedene Helligkeitsstufen,wo die Gefahr einer Blendung gleich Null sein sollte.


Lieben Gruß


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



Freshhaltefolie schrieb:


> .....zB. eine Lampe mit 600 Lumen und großen Reflektor und eine mit 1000 Lumen aber kleinen Reflektor, *wird die mit großen trotz weniger Leistung immer mehr raushauen und viel weiter* .die äsphärische Linse wirkt wie eine Lupe ,*doch diese schluckt vieles an Licht*.Bei ner Reflektorlampe kommt alles durch und *wird durch den Reflektor verstärkt*.



Was so leider nicht stimmt. Tatsache ist jedoch das eine Optik wesentlich besser abgestimmt sein muss als ein Reflektor.
Aber "geschluckt" wird bei guter Auslegung bei beiden Varianten gleich viel (wobei die Optik sogar noch ein wenig vorne liegt). 

Auch dein Link hinkt da sehr gewaltig. Der Hotspot bei einer asphärischen Linse wird fast immer heller sein als bei nen Reflektor. Allerdings fehlt dir eben durch die enge Bündelung (ausser ein wenig Spill) die komplette seitliche Ausleuchtung. 
Aber da du ja den Videovergleichg bringst (6:55), schau was die Thrunite mit Reflektor und 280lm an Licht in die Ferne bringt und was die LED Lenser mit Linse und 300lm auf den Punkt bringt. 

In wie fern das in der Praxis tauglich ist, ist wiederum ein anderes Thema, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Ebenso wie die Lichtfarbe die gerne unterschätzt wird.
Wobei ich gerne auf ein paar Lumen zu Gunsten einer wärmeren Lichtfarbe verzichte. Wer sich ein wenig mit der Materie befasst wird wissen weshalb.


----------



## thanatos (15. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

manche Menschen sammeln Briefmarken und andere 
Taschenlampen  .
Die meiste Zeit meines Anglerlebens hab keine dabei gehabt
da Nachtangeln verboten war ,es geht auch ohne setzt aber eine pingelige Ordnung voraus.#6
Mein jetzige Kopflampe hat mit 5 LED`s hat 1,99 €
gekostet und reicht mir total.|supergri


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (15. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Was so leider nicht stimmt. Tatsache ist jedoch das eine Optik wesentlich besser abgestimmt sein muss als ein Reflektor.
> Aber "geschluckt" wird bei guter Auslegung bei beiden Varianten gleich viel (wobei die Optik sogar noch ein wenig vorne liegt).
> 
> Auch dein Link hinkt da sehr gewaltig. Der Hotspot bei einer asphärischen Linse wird fast immer heller sein als bei nen Reflektor. Allerdings fehlt dir eben durch die enge Bündelung (ausser ein wenig Spill) die komplette seitliche Ausleuchtung.
> ...




Zeig mir bitte einen Hersteller der es richtig hinbekommt mit den Linsen?Mir ist keiner bekannt.
Äspherischen Linsen meist dicker und nicht so "klar bzw. rein ",als wie es bei Glas der Fall ist und durch die "Brechung" in der Linse wird sozusagen "Energie geschluckt oder auch verfälscht".Wieviel das Prozentual gesehen nun wirklich ist kann ich nicht sagen.Außerdem sind so viele Fokuslampen-Hersteller gar nicht am Markt ,außer Led Lenser,MTE und die Preis günstigen Chinapsen Lampen.Die Aussage mit mehr Lichtoutput war auf die Geräte ohne Fl1 standart (ANSI) bezogen,was halt bei günstige Chinalampen der Fall ist.Angegeben 1000 Lumen aber 200, wenn überhaupt kommen nur raus.

Das eine Reflektorlampe ne gleichwertige Led Lenser meist in den Schatten stellt sollte klar sein.Da kommt es halt auf die Hersteller an sowie auch die Lichtfarbe usw.Gibt ja genügend Tests im Internet.

Zwecks der Lichtfarbe... Ich mag das Kaltweisse ala CW und NW
Und mache da gern Abstriche bei der Farbwiedergabe.
Sicherlich der die Farben im Dunkeln schöner haben möchte,greift zu ner wärmeren Lichtfarbe,wer es heller mag sollte ehr zu kälteren Lichtfarben greifen,da Kaltes Licht wie erwähnt heller wirkt.

Jeder hat andere Vorstellungen und Vorlieben,daher musst jeder für sich entscheiden.


Zu dem Video noch kurz ,

Klar geht die LED Lenser da weiter,aber was nützt mir so ein kleiner Funzelpunkt in der Ferne wo man kaum was erkennt?
Nichts! 


Lieben Gruß


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

In wie fern ein extremer Thrower in der Praxis tauglich ist, ist ein anderes Thema, da widerspreche ich dir auch garnicht. Es bezog sich ja hauptsächlich auf deine Aussage das eine Reflektorlampe bei weniger Leistung heller ist. Was aber eben nicht der Fall ist.

Zu den Angaben sollte wohl klar sein das da gelogen und betrogen wird. Braucht man sich nur den verwendeten Emitter und die Versorgung/Treiber anzuschauen. Zum Thema schlucken, ein guter Reflektor kommt auf 97%, ne gute Linse sogar nen Tick mehr. 

Und noch kurz zum Thema Lichtfarbe, die hat eher weniger was mit der Farbwiedergabe zu tun. Die Farbwiedergabe hängt vielmehr mit dem CRI/Ra zusammen.

Bei NW/WW sieht man einfach "mehr". 
NW/WW (am Besten im HighCri Bereich) sollte jeder mal ausprobieren und sich nicht nur auf die Helligkeit konzentrieren.



Freshhaltefolie schrieb:


> Jeder hat andere Vorstellungen und Vorlieben,daher musst jeder für sich entscheiden.


Da stimme ich dir natürlich 100% zu.


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



thanatos schrieb:


> es geht auch ohne setzt aber eine pingelige Ordnung voraus.#6
> Mein jetzige Kopflampe hat mit 5 LED`s hat 1,99 €
> gekostet und reicht mir total.|supergri


jau, bin da ähnlich gestrickt.
licht, von der kopflampe, gibt´s nur für den hin-, rückweg, oder das montieren.
was nachts wirklich gebraucht wird liegt bei mir auf einem hellen handtuch.


----------



## chris1974 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> jau, bin da ähnlich gestrickt.
> licht, von der kopflampe, gibt´s nur für den hin-, rückweg, oder das montieren.
> was nachts wirklich gebraucht wird liegt bei mir auf einem hellen handtuch.


Wird spätestens beim Spinnfischen an Steinpackungen an den Steinpackungen entlang ziemlich interessant.


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Wird spätestens beim Spinnfischen an den Steinpackungen entlang ziemlich interessant.


ja gut, das seh´ ich allerdings ein.


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (15. September 2015)

Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> In wie fern ein extremer Thrower in der Praxis tauglich ist, ist ein anderes Thema, da widerspreche ich dir auch garnicht. Es bezog sich ja hauptsächlich auf deine Aussage das eine Reflektorlampe bei weniger Leistung heller ist. Was aber eben nicht der Fall ist.
> 
> >>>>>>>War vielleicht ungünstig ausgedrückt bzw. mit der Leuchtweite vertauscht.
> 
> ...




Gruß 

Stephan


----------



## wowa.krohmer (21. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Kann mir jemand ne gute Stirnlampe für maximal 20€ empfehlen ? Danke


----------



## Michael.S (21. September 2015)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Für unter 20 Euro giebt es die Petzl Tikkina  http://www.amazon.de/Petzl-Stirnlampe-Tikkina-Green-E91HG/dp/B00H7KA8LC/ref=sr_1_3?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1442867451&sr=1-3&keywords=petzl+tikka  ich selber habe die Petzl Tikka Plus , von den Maßen her so ziemlich das selbe ,vorallem sehr leicht, die Tikka Plus kostet gut 30 Euro ,die kann ich dir aber auch bestens empfehlen , meine habe ich jetzt schon mehrere Jahre , Petzl ist eigentlich eine Top Marke


----------



## Franky (19. März 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Seit heute ist ein neues Leuchtdingens bei mir im Sammelsurium... Eigentlich nur ein Ali-Express-Testballon (allerdings kein sinnfreier ), aber ich bin ehrlich von der Schinafunzel positiv überrascht worden. Hintergrund: mir geht das "kaltweisse" Licht mit zum Teil blöder Kontrast-/Farbwiedergabe auf den Senkel und wollte eine "warmweisse" (bzw. annähernd warmweisse) LED-Funzel, die ungefähr an eine Halogen- oder Kryptonlampe rankommt.
Herauskam die CRELANT 7G3CS, zufälligerweise auch noch mit Li-Ion 18650/16340 zu befeuern.
Die Lampe hat einen "Tailknopp" zum an- und ausschalten und einen "Headknopp" für das "runterdimmen" und "ausschalten". Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber funzt - also egal! 
Das Ding ist wirklich nicht schlecht verarbeitet - um nicht zu sagen "gut" bis sogar "sehr gut" - und hat sogar eine Glasabdeckung auf dem Reflektor (leider längst nicht überall Standard). Der Lichtstrahl ist fix und hat eine effektive Reichweite von Pi-Mal-Daumen 80 m (also normalerweise ausreichend). Was mir dabei ebenfalls positiv auffällt: durch die etwas wärmere Lichtfarbe kommen tatsächlich Kontraste, Konturen und Farben deutlicher hervor als mit einer stärkeren kaltweissen Lampe (Nitecore).
Das für mich überraschendste: mal knapp 25 € (26,90 $) für die Warmweissvariante inkl. Versand aus China. Für den "schnellen" Bedarf ist das nix - bestellt am 1.3., geliefert heute früh als "Einschreiben".


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (19. März 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Hallo, ich suche iMo. eine Kopflampe für Frau und Tochter. Wir fahren dieses Jahr wieder nach Norwegen und in der Nähe ist die Trollkirka, also eine Höhle mit Wasserfall. Die Lampe sollte nicht so viel kosten. Aber gut ausleuchten und reale Farben, wie schreibt man da, wiedergeben. nicht so teuer weil sie eh nur einmal von den beidenbenutzt wird.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## feederbrassen (19. März 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Moin,
ich habe diese hier für meine Töchter gekauft,wenn sie denn mal mit zum gelegentlichen Nachtangeln mit kommen.:q
http://www.amazon.de/Petzl-Stirnlampe-Tikkina/dp/B00NXVCFXI

Für das geld ne super Lampe.


----------



## bombe20 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

hallo peter,
ich habe eine änliche, wie diese hier. das sind kleine, preiswerte flakscheinwerfer und sollten für sicherheit in der höhle sorgen. auf farbechtheit habe ich beim kauf nicht geachtet.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (19. März 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



bombe20 schrieb:


> hallo peter,
> ich habe eine änliche, wie diese hier. das sind kleine, preiswerte flakscheinwerfer und sollten für sicherheit in der höhle sorgen. auf farbechtheit habe ich beim kauf nicht geachtet.



Hi bombe, sieht auch bombe aus|supergri.  Ich glaub, ich werd gleich 2 davon bestellen. Falls sie sie nicht wollen nehm ich sie zum Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## dosenelch (19. März 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Kurz mal weg von den Stirnlampen. Kennt jemand eine hochwertige Taschenlampe, die mit 1 AA-Batterie betrieben wird, auch für Li-Ion-Akkus (14500) freigegeben ist und Momentlicht hat?


----------



## Michael.S (20. März 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Ich weis jetzt nicht was du mit Momentlicht meinst aber die Nitecore SRT 3 kann eigentlich alles ,ich betreibe sie mit einem cr 123 Akku , sie kann aber auch AA Baterien und noch einiges mehr , nicht ganz Billig aber Top 
http://www.amazon.de/Nitecore-Defender-09JBSRT3-Grau-Lumen/dp/B00E3UDO88/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8
Edit : Momentlicht kann sie auch , steht ja in der Beschreibung


----------



## Keyless (20. März 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Schau mal bei/unter Fenix.
Gruss Ulf
 achja als Stirnlampe benutze ich eine Lupine Piko duo X-sehr zu empfehlen, aber nicht gerade Preiswert.


----------



## dosenelch (20. März 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Ich weis jetzt nicht was du mit Momentlicht meinst aber die Nitecore SRT 3 kann eigentlich alles ,ich betreibe sie mit einem cr 123 Akku , sie kann aber auch AA Baterien und noch einiges mehr , nicht ganz Billig aber Top
> http://www.amazon.de/Nitecore-Defender-09JBSRT3-Grau-Lumen/dp/B00E3UDO88/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8
> Edit : Momentlicht kann sie auch , steht ja in der Beschreibung




Das ist sicher eine sehr gute Lampe, auch die vielfältigen Möglichkeiten der Energieversorgung sind interessant.
Allerdings wollte ich soviel dann doch nicht anlegen, max. irgendwas um 50-60 €. Farbige LEDs, wie sie die Nitecore hat, wären für meine Zwecke unnötig. 
Fenix hat soweit ich weiß keine Lampe mit den gewünschten Eigenschaften im Programm. 
Noch irgendwer Ideen, was da passen könnte?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. März 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



Franky schrieb:


> Was mir dabei ebenfalls positiv auffällt: durch die etwas wärmere Lichtfarbe kommen tatsächlich Kontraste, Konturen und Farben deutlicher hervor als mit einer stärkeren kaltweissen Lampe (Nitecore).



Freut mich das andere das auch merken.Wie ich früher schon mal geschrieben habe, Lumen ist nicht alles.


----------



## Franky (21. März 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

 Mir auch schon länger bekannt und bewusst...  Als die Autos mit der ersten Generation "Blendlicht" (Xenon)  ausgestattet wurden, hatten einige Hersteller des Leuchtmittels nach und nach die Lichtfarbe von 6500K auf 4700K "runtergedrosselt" - Nebeneffekt: man sah plötzlich mehr...
Ich habs gemerkt, als ich mit dem "alten" Audi von meinem Onkel Abends unterwegs war. Xenon, sauhell, aber irgendwie "komisch" auch für den dahintersitzenden Fahrer. Als ich 2009 dann meine Kiste mit Xenon bekam, merkte ich dann, das da "mehr" zu sehen war.
Gestern war die Lampe dann zum ersten Mal im "ernsten" Einsatz und hat sich echt bewährt. Auch Teilnehmer der "Suchaktion" waren überrascht, dass das zwar sehr hell, aber nicht "blendend" war. Ich hoffe, dass sich das in Zukunft mehr durchsetzen wird!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. März 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Ja wäre auch froh drum, aber leider wird meist nur mit Lumenwerten geprotzt. Und da sind CW Emitter nunmal etwas besser.


----------



## Andal (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Nur Stirnlampe (Fenix HL30) ist irgendwie zu wenig beim Nachtangeln. Jetzt muss noch eine Taschenlampe dazu her.

Netzrecherchen und euphorische Herstellerberichte haben mich auch nicht viel weiter gebracht. Daher meine Frage, was wirklich empfehlenswert ist.

Preisliche Schmerzgrenze ist ~ 60,- €
Soll maximal hell sein, verstellbarer Fokus wäre gut, muss aber nicht unbedingt.
Spritzwassergeschützt
Und unbedingt in Deutschland in einem Laden anzusehen und zu kaufen sein. Online vom anderen Ende der Welt geht da gar nicht!

Wer weiß was?

Danke! #h


----------



## Franky (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Womit zu befeuern? LiIon, C- oder D-Zelle?

Einer Kollegin habe ich diese Litexpress hier empfohlen
http://www.litexpress.com/de/taschenlampen/competition/lx0360d/
Klassische Bauform, 3 D-Zellen - richtig lange und hell  Preislich zur Leistung kaum zu schlagen... Ich habe das Vorvorgängermodell davon, das ich nicht hergeben werde!! 

Cool, gibts auch bei Conrad zu kaufen!
https://www.conrad.de/de/led-tasche...ealo&PubID=2189221&zanpid=2178233361905328128


Ähnlich, nur teurer (zu teuer?), das Modell von Maglite
http://maglite.de/index.php?mid=61

Wenn Du LiIon-Akkus (18650er) hast, ist diese hier nicht übel
http://flashlight.nitecore.com/product/mt25
Preislich allerdings an Deinem Limit...

Mit dem


----------



## Michael.S (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Wenn du nicht grade nen Weitstrahler suchst wäre die Lumintop Worm vieleicht etwas    Klein und Lichtstark , habe ich ständig in der Hemdentasche ,Angelweg kann man damitt auch ausleuchten ,das gute sie läuft mit einer einzigen AAA Baterie , ich habe nen Akku drinn und der hält ewig , gab es auch mal als Kupferedition aber die mus man lange suchen , mal bei amazon suchen der Link geht nicht 

Testbericht von der Worm giebt es auch  http://taschenlampen-tests.de/?p=13730

Lichttest  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpGzYxWBkcM


----------



## Andal (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Schon mal ein Zwischen-Danke. Ich werd am Samstag mal den Media-Markt heimsuchen. Wenn noch wer was weiß, immer gerne! |wavey:


----------



## el.Lucio (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

ggf. ist hier was dabei. https://www.ledlenser.com/de/


#h


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Preisliche Schmerzgrenze ist ~ 60,- €
> Soll maximal hell sein, verstellbarer Fokus wäre gut, muss aber nicht unbedingt.
> Spritzwassergeschützt
> Und unbedingt in Deutschland in einem Laden anzusehen und zu kaufen sein.



Fenix, Nitecore, Thrunite usw.

Wenn du ein paar Euro drauf legst könnte die Fenix RC11 (80€) ne Überlegung sein. Klein und handlich, Leistung genug wenn es sein muss (gemessen ~1000lm!), gute Abstufung der Leuchtstufen, wasserdicht, gute Schutzschaltung (Übertemperatur, Akkunotlauf etc.), Holster und Akku ist dabei und du kannst direkt in der Lampe laden (brauchst also nicht noch nen Liion Lader). 
Später ggf. noch nen zweiten 18650er Akku (z.Bsp. LG HG2 Button Top) als Notfallakku dabei.

Zoomlampen wirst du keine finden die wirklich wasserdicht sind. Und bei allen anderen Lampen brauchst du eben noch nen Akku und Ladegerät (1x18650 und Lader ~25€).

Lampen mit NiMh Zellen würde ich eher mal aussen vor lassen, es sei denn du brauchst nen Totschläger |supergri


----------



## Michael.S (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Wenn du beim Mediamarkt gucken willst dann vieleicht die Fenix E12 ,läuft mit einer AA Baterie oder Akku ,ich hatte den Vorgänger davon , ich würde auf alle Fälle auf den Batterietyp achten ,AA giebt es überall ,CR123 sind zu teuer oder man nimmt halt einen Akku 

http://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_fenix-e12-led-1923246.html


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Er sucht eine Lampe mit Leistung. Seine Stirnlampe ist ja heller als die E12 mit 130lm. Und dazu dann noch die Laufzeit bei einer AA, nö, das dürfte nix für Andal sein. Wer Leistung will muss wohl oder übel zu LiIon greifen (meist 18650er). Alles andere macht keinen Spass.


----------



## Andal (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Ein, zwei Akkus und ein Ladegerät machen dann das Kraut auch nicht mehr fett.  Es muss halt stimmig sein und für die Praxis im Freien taugen. Wenn es dann über dem gesetzten Limit liegt, was es wohl wird, weil ich mich doch kenne, dann wirds wohl so sein sollen. Fenix liegt im Moment vorne.


----------



## pike-81 (16. Juni 2016)

Moinsen!
Ich sag nur eins:

Nitecore MH-10

Habe ich beruflich fast jede Nacht im Einsatz. 

Schaut Euch die technischen Daten an. 
Vergleicht die Maße und Preise. 
Dann ist das Thema durch. 
Absolut geiles Teil!
Da es keine Tastensperre gibt, einfach die Kappe ein Stück lockern, um den Kontakt zu unterbrechen. 
Sonst burnt sie Euch ein Loch in die Hose!
Das wäre aber wirklich der einzige Kritikpunkt. 
Petri

Edit: Ups, hatte ich ja schon einmal erwähnt...


----------



## Franky (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein, zwei Akkus und ein Ladegerät machen dann das Kraut auch nicht mehr fett.  Es muss halt stimmig sein und für die Praxis im Freien taugen. Wenn es dann über dem gesetzten Limit liegt, was es wohl wird, weil ich mich doch kenne, dann wirds wohl so sein sollen. Fenix liegt im Moment vorne.



Du meinst die RC11? 1000 lm sind schon ein Wort...  Wenn Du ein solches Lichtschwert brauchst, schau ruhig bei Nitecore mal rein.
Die haben u.a. die EC25 - hat mein Cousin sich zugelegt und mit Panasonic-Akkus null Probleme.
https://www.amazon.de/NiteCore-Taschenlampe-LED-Explorer-NC-EC25/dp/B00AOAUGQ4/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

Denk aber auch dann an ein gutes Ladegerät. Mit Xtar habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Das WP2II und VP2 sind im Dauereinsatz und funktionieren nach wie vor hervorragend. Auch bei meinen Akkus sind keine Verschleisserscheinungen zu beobachten.

PS: Finger weg von Ultrafire! Im Zweifel ist der Name Programm!!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Wenns um Akkus geht, schaut bei nkon.nl rein oder wenn es Deutschland sein soll akkuteile.de.


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



Franky schrieb:


> *Wenn Du ein solches Lichtschwert brauchst*, schau ruhig bei Nitecore mal rein.



Hat ja schon der Deutschen Dichterfürst J.W. v. Goethe gefordert: Mehr Licht!


----------



## Franky (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Richtig... Aber da wo ich bin, ist das Licht! :q
Mal ohne Flachs: solche Brenner braucht man nicht wirklich. Die ziehen einem im Zweifel den Akku so ratzfatz leer. Ich habe, wie schon mal geschrieben, die MT25 mit knapp 400 lm sowie eine aus Fernost mit 500 lm in Warmweiss-LED - und beide machen mehr als notwendig Licht!!!


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Wie gesagt, ich schau mir das am Samstag mal genau an und ich werde eure Ratschläge dabei berücksichtigen. #6


----------



## Michael.S (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

500 Lumen reichen vollkommen , ich habe die Nitecore SRT -3 ,die kommt auf bis zu 550 Lumen ,warum bis zu werden einige Fragen , Antwort das ist die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau unter den Taschenlampen und nimmt so ziemlich alles an Batterien was man ihr giebt , 1xCR123, 1xAA,1x16340 (= RCR123), 
1xAA Akku, 1xAA Lithium oder 1xLiFEPo04 Batterie ,also die 550 Lumen erreicht sie mit einer CR123 Batterie , ich habe nen RCR123 Akku drinn und dazu das Nitecore Ladegerät , bin voll zufrieden ,die ist mit ca 80 Euro aber schon über Andals Limit dazu kommen dann noch Akku und Ladegerät  sonnst hätte ich gesagt die oder keine


----------



## Keyless (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

@Andal,
 ich hätte da noch die Fenix UC40 als Vorschlag-wenn du richtig hell willst/brauchst.
 Ist aber "etwas" über deinem veranschlagtem Preissrahmen(ca.85,-). 
 Hochwertige Verarbeitung,960lm, 18650 LiIon und mit jedem Mobilfunklader zu laden, zur Not auch am Laptop/Computer(dauert halt etwas länger)/Mini USB Anschluss.
 Deinen Namen kannst dir auch noch Einläsern lassen/oder was immer sonst:q.
 Nur mal so als Anregung.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



Michael.S schrieb:


> 500 Lumen reichen vollkommen...



Rein mit Vernunft begründet, stimmt das schon. Macht ja meine HL30 schon sehr gutes Licht. Aber grad als Angler kann man sich dem "a bisserl mehr geht schon noch" nur sehr, sehr schwer verschließen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



Franky schrieb:


> Mal ohne Flachs: solche Brenner braucht man nicht wirklich. Die ziehen einem im Zweifel den Akku so ratzfatz leer.



Dazu gibt es ja Stufen, weniger is ja nicht das Problem, aber wenn man mal wirklich Leistung braucht ist man froh wenn man sie hat. 
Nur mal am Beispiel der RC11 (sowie vergleichbarer XM-L Lampen) sind mit ner 18650er Zelle im "Turbo 1000lm" Modus fast 1,5h Laufzeit möglich. Das würde ich nicht als ratzfatz leer bezeichnen. Den braucht man eh immer nur ein paar Sekunden. 

Selbst hab ich meist ne kleine China Lampe mit reelen 250lm dabei, das ist für den Normalfall schon zuviel. Meine XM-L bestückte Lampe läuft auch meist maximal in der mittleren Stufe .... aber wenn es dann mal sein muss macht die ~800lm Stufe auch mal Spass :q


----------



## ein Angler (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Hi
 Schau doch mal unter Acebeam nach. Sind schon sehr gute Lampen waren auch in meiner engeren Wahl.
 Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi
> Schau doch mal unter *Acebeam* nach. Sind schon sehr gute Lampen waren auch in meiner engeren Wahl.
> Gruß Andreas



Erstes Suchergebnis bei Google...
http://www.traumflieger.de/shop/Fotolampen/AceBeam-K60-LED-Taschenlampe-mit-5000-Lumen::1736.html
...und wenn ich kontrolliert werde, kann ich den guten Mann gleich durchleuchten, ob er Nierensteine hat. :q


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Na wenn dein Budget so hoch ist fallen mir auch noch ein paar ein.


----------



## ein Angler (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Hi
Nein Strobos scope Modus . Sie war mein Favorit noch vor der K70. Aber ich verrate Dir was ganz unter uns, ich habe mich für die Fenix RC40 2016 entschieden, und die Lampe ist auch :g #6
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Keyless (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Alle Lampen dieser Grösse regeln nach spätestens fünf Minuten von full(900+lm) auf ca.400-500lm runter.
 Die Wärme muss ja irgendwie abgegeben werden, und das ist mit der Grösse nun mal nicht anders zu machen.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Andal (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Na wenn dein Budget so hoch ist fallen mir auch noch ein paar ein.



So hoch werde ich dann doch nicht gehen.  Alles hat seine Grenzen.


----------



## Franky (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

@ Andal:
Was ist es denn geworden? Falls der MM überhaupt etwas vor Ort hatte...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Und falls du doch in ein etwas niedrigeres Preissegment willst, könnte ich dir da gerne paar sehr gute Lampen aus dem Ausland empfehlen. 
Convoy bietet da z.Bsp. sehr gute Qualität (mit Auswahl der Lichtfarbe!) zu nem guten Preis an. Ne S2/S3 als immer dabei Lampe ist z.Bsp. für ~15€ zu haben, oder eben was mit eingebauter Ladeeinheit wie die BD02/BD06 für ~25€.


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Wie ich schon ahnte... auf Limit was geschizzen. :q

Es wurde eine *Fenix UC35*. Weil brutal hell, mit Akku und Mini-USB zu laden und obendrein als neckische Spielerei die Strobe Funktion. Eine geile Lampe, die ich gleich 5 Tage lang beim Fischen ausgiebig probieren und für sehr gut befinden konnte. #6#6#6


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Da haste nix verkehrt gemacht. 
Aber brutal hell is die noch nicht, da geht noch mehr :q


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Aber brutal hell is die noch nicht, da geht noch mehr :q



Technisch natürlich, aber finanziell wirds dann ein Harakiri.


----------



## da Poser (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



> finanziell wirds dann ein Harakiri


Eben, besonders bei den schnellen Generationswechseln auf dem Gebiet, da zahlt man heute 200 Ocken und bekommt vergleichbares in 2 Jahren für die Hälfte.

Ich nutze immernoch ältere Modelle, weil neuere auch nicht all das haben was ich mir wünsche.


> obendrein als neckische Spielerei die Strobe Funktion


Die geht mir mächtig auf den Senkel, weil ich mir schon ein paar mal die Augen damit verblitzt habe wenn diese über Stunden an die Dunkelheit gewöhnt waren.
So gesehen finde ich die Litexpress tactical 104/105 gut, bei denen man den Modus über Wählring einstellen kann ohne durchklicken zu müssen.
Nur leider stimmen hier die inneren Werte wieder nicht- älterer Chipsatz, ungeregelt, keine Unterstützung von 18650 Akkus.

Meine "ideale" Lampe sähe wie folgt aus:
- wasserdicht bis mindestens 3m
- Wählring/ Möglichkeit zur Vorauswahl der Modi
- geregelt, eventuell mit Ladestandsanzeige
- usb Lademöglichkeit
- 123 bzw 18650 Batterien bzw. Akkus
- Modi um ca. 1 Lumen / 40L / 200L/ 500L/ Burstmode 800+L
 1 schwache rote LED um ca 5 Lumen
- idealerweise noch mit Zoomkopf um von Flut auf Spotlicht umstellen zu können


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*



> Meine "ideale" Lampe sähe wie folgt aus:
> - wasserdicht bis mindestens 3m
> - Wählring/ Möglichkeit zur Vorauswahl der Modi
> - geregelt, eventuell mit Ladestandsanzeige
> ...



Dann aber auch gleich noch eine entsprechende UV-Licht Funktion, bitte.


----------



## da Poser (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Zum testen von Geldscheinen?
Naja, dann könnte man auch gleich wie bei der Litexpress tactical 103 eine Blaue (min. 40L, zur Nachsuche für Jäger) und Grüne (ca. 5L zum Kartenlesen z.B. für Geocacher) dazunehmen.
Bei den Modi hatte ich den Strobo und SOS vergessen, immer vorausgesetzt, daß man voreinstellen kann und nicht durchklicken muss.


----------



## Andal (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Nicht für Geldscheine - für Spinnköder!


----------



## Michael.S (21. März 2017)

*AW: Der Taschenlampen Thread*

Grade bei mir eingetroffen , nachdem ich beim Umzug meine Lumintop Worm verlegt habe mußte schnell eine neue her denn die benutze ich wirklich jeden Tag , dieses ist die Lumintop Worm 4.0 ,  im Gegensatz zur alten ist sie noch ein wenig kleiner und hat einen fest eingebauten Klipp , läuft mit einer AAA Batterie , im Gegensatz zur alten Worm giebt es keine Erkennung der vorher eingestellten Lichtstärke mehr , braucht man aber auch nicht , es wird immer mit 32 Lumen gestartet , das reicht für 4 Stunden  ein kurzer Dreh und sie geht auf Low 5 Lumen für 36 Stunden , ein weiterer Dreh und man hat volle Power von 110 Lumen für 30 Minuten , Preis ist voll in Ordnung , der geht von 9,95 Euro für die einfachen Farbvarianten bis 13,90 für die eloxierten wie diese , Top Lämpchen
https://www.amazon.de/LUMINTOP-Batterie-Keychain-Taschenlampe-Torch/dp/B01H3CAW9Q
Hier gibt es weiter Informationen :


----------

